# Next year..Money no object...



## kcausey (Oct 3, 2004)

...to a point.
Im looking for a good, quality lease that at least has a good deer and turkey population with quality bucks.  Love to also have some hog hunting along with it.  Looking for something in Bibb, Twiggs, Wilkinson, Jones, Houston, Monroe....counties.  I am on call 24-7...need to be able to get to macon or Gordon, Ga in 45 min-1 hour.  Willing to pay the price for the right place.

Getting in a new lease for turkey season also a good option.


----------



## eric jones (Oct 4, 2004)

*Lease in Monroe*

Call me at 770-754-6368; we have 670 acres off Rumble RD , mixed hardwoods and pines; has been very productive;cost is $650;room for 2 more members--Eric


----------



## Predator56 (Oct 5, 2004)

eric 
is that near the BAR III hunt club?


----------

